# CAF's Airbus MRTT's



## newfin (28 Mar 2007)

I was just reading that Australia's first of five A330 MRTT's is taking shape and it got me thinking about our own Airbus refuellers.  I have not heard or seen any information on them in ages.  It was my understanding that they should have been converted long ago but I have never seen anything on the DND site indicating that the Airforce has been training AAR with them.  Can anyone shed any light on these aircraft?  Have they finally been converted?  Is the Airforce using them in AAR role?  Does anyone have a link to photos showing them performing AAR?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Mar 2007)

According to the information about the  CC-150

The service chameleon is the Polaris (A310-300 Airbus), a twin-engine, high-speed commercial jet easily converted to passenger, freight or medical transport. By 2004/05, an air-to-air refueling capability will be added to the fleet. Two Polaris are being converted as strategic air-to-air refuellers to support the CF-18 Hornet fighter-bomber fleet.


----------



## newfin (29 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper - 2004/5 was a long time ago.  Ever seen a photo of one refuelling a CF-18?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2007)

Nope. Come on 2/3 years ain't that long in the CF.


----------



## Globesmasher (29 Mar 2007)

Two aircraft has gone through the refit and plumbing for the in-flight refuelling hoses etc ...

They are currently undergoing OT&E but is is hoped by all that they will be complete by summer 2007 and should be passing gas to the fighters soon after.

Staff shortages in AETE and TOTEF and the high ops tempo for 437 Sqn has made this project somewhat challenging to say the least.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Mar 2007)

Thx for the update Globemasher.


----------



## newfin (30 Mar 2007)

Globesmasher - yes - thanks very much for the update.  It must be very frustrating for all concerned that this project has taken so long.  According to the quotation provided by Nfld Sapper from the DND site they were projecting that this capability would have been added to the CAF 2-3 years ago.  And I know it was several years in the planning and construction phase at Lufthansa Technik.  I hope you are right and they manage to finish this summer.


----------



## Allen (18 Apr 2007)

Update from Air Force web site:

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/newsroom/news_e.asp?cat=114&id=2940


----------



## SnakeTech (18 Apr 2007)

Very interesting, reading that article, I have two thoughts;
 1) does this mean the end of the Herc doing SAAR?
 2) if SAAR is designated as a core capability will that mean maintenance will revert back to Blue Suit, because as I remember (someone correct me if I am wrong) anything designated as core is not open to ASD. 
I still remember when the VCDS turned the Cormorant over to ASD as Rotary Wing SAR is not core and so was the Callanger.


----------



## Globesmasher (21 Apr 2007)

FraggleTech said:
			
		

> 1) does this mean the end of the Herc doing SAAR?



Fraggle:
That one is still being determined by Air Div right now.
Still no definitive answer yet though - no official doctrine.
However, that being said, as the legacy E&H fleet continues to implode due to the dwindling number of serviceable airframes and the continued high operations tempo for the transport community, I would say that KC-130 refuelling may be on "thin ice" as far as a capability goes.

Don't know the answer to your other question regarding the servicing etc ... sorry.


----------

